# a question for the girls maybe...



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

my mate just text me quite a funny text. the short story is.. he pulled a girl last night and i qoute "she was up for it" they get back to his and shes having non of it. gives him a fake number and steels his new hoodie.. :lol:

my question is tho and ive always wondered... why do you girls go back to guys houses and not want sex? whats the point? why not just go home and stop wasting peoples time..

and while im having a rant... dont get the hump if your asked to leave. if your not gonna put out then no point in staying.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

You have some good points and I agree


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

alun said:


> why do you girls go back to guys houses and not want sex? whats the point?


To steal clothes?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Apart from the thievery, for which there's no excuse, the obvious problem seems to be some blokes wanting sex and some women having some standards. Asking them to leave just because they're not going to get their kit off is a bit low. And a woman who gets her kit off straight away is a bit of a slag, no?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

why would a bloke want to be disrespectful and want to take advantage of a drunk female? 

but females who just put it out are the ones to likely to come back in 9 months with a present

personally I would NOT lower my standards and go back to some males house just for sex.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> personally I would NOT lower my standards and go back to some males house just for sex!


Would you want the hoodie aswell?

:lol:


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Apart from the thievery, for which there's no excuse, the obvious problem seems to be some blokes wanting sex and some women having some standards. Asking them to leave just because they're not going to get their kit off is a bit low. And a woman who gets her kit off straight away is a bit of a slag, no?


I guess it depends where you are meeting the girl, regardless of how old you are, you could be 50.

On a big night out, finish at 2am sort of thing if you ask a girl back its for sex and she knows this, everybody knows this.

Its not about meeting some girl you want a relationship with, its a bit of fun for both parties


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Fred said:


> its a bit of fun for both parties


Not the way i do it :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Fred said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from the thievery, for which there's no excuse, the obvious problem seems to be some blokes wanting sex and some women having some standards. Asking them to leave just because they're not going to get their kit off is a bit low. And a woman who gets her kit off straight away is a bit of a slag, no?
> ...


bit of fun that could give u stds lol call me boring!


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> why would a bloke want to be disrespectful and want to take advantage of a drunk female?
> 
> personally I would NOT lower my standards and go back to some males house just for sex!


You say this. All women say this.

Your having an amazing night out, half way through you meet the bloke of your dreams. All your mates are egging you on, telling you how nice he is.....

Lots of drinks later and working on the basis he is pulling out all the stops and knows exaclty how to play it then there is a 99% chance your getting nailed that night. Even if hes lying and saying back to his for a look at his paintings or something....

You get back, more drinks, more smooth talking, flirting.... game over.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

manphibian said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > personally I would NOT lower my standards and go back to some males house just for sex!
> ...


I'd look for the car keys


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Fred said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > why would a bloke want to be disrespectful and want to take advantage of a drunk female?
> ...


I drink responsibility and can handle my drink also my friends care to much about my safety to
"egg" me on to go off with a random
bloke ..... sorry I'm just not a slut


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


You cant tell me your always totally responsible, sometimes you must go a bit far with the drink. Its at that point mr perfect jumps in and you feel its ok to have another... then another.

Dont get me wrong I'm not saying your a slut, far from it. All I'm saying is the perfect setting and going back to a blokes house just for sex is not far fetched at all and totally realistic.

You miught not think its just for sex, you could REALLY like him, but if its just sex for him then you went back just for sex end of.

Ps That top you have on in your picture is really nice, I have a vivienne westwood shirt thats almost identical in pattern (yes it looks very gay).


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

manphibian said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > why do you girls go back to guys houses and not want sex? whats the point?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

u trying to get my clothes off?? lol


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe just maybe she wants to get to know him... Realises he wants nothing more than a quickie and prob goes out every weekend catching std's from his local pubs n club from all the local Slags so she decides not to have sex with him.. Takes his new hoodie for compensation or being disrespected.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> u trying to get my clothes off?? lol


If you mean me, then yes.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> why would a bloke want to be disrespectful and want to take advantage of a drunk female?
> 
> but females who just put it out are the ones to likely to come back in 9 months with a present
> 
> personally I would NOT lower my standards and go back to some males house just for sex.


.. as stated when you meet a guy when out and he askes you back to his. you obviously wouldnt go as your not "a slut" as you put it.

my point is tho.. as stated... at 2am you meet a guy have a neck on and he askes you back to his... its obvious hes not wanting to show you his stamp collection or how good he is on black ops.. its for sex, so why do some girls go back and not put out, they should do the decent thing and decline going back . if you like the guy give him your number and if he likes you he'll call.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Maybe just maybe she wants to get to know him... Realises he wants nothing more than a quickie and prob goes out every weekend catching std's from his local pubs n club from all the local Slags so she decides not to have sex with him.. Takes his new hoodie for compensation or being disrespected.


Dont be nieve. At the time she agreed to go she either a. wanted it or b. was going to set it up for a theft.

Or c. she wanted it, then sobered up a bit and went "ah, hes pretty ugly actually", decided to leave but just so happens to be a crack whore so took something to sell.

I hate it when people try make out its just blokes that usually only want sex. Women are just as bad and I've turned down just as many that have turned me down on a night out.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

the answer is .......

it's a girls prerogative to change her mind!!!!

think iv sorted this question. 

next please!!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Fred said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just maybe she wants to get to know him... Realises he wants nothing more than a quickie and prob goes out every weekend catching std's from his local pubs n club from all the local Slags so she decides not to have sex with him.. Takes his new hoodie for compensation or being disrespected.
> ...


Nieve??
Some girls are slappers some ain't! Simple
and i don't think just because some girls will go home and shag a complete stranger that all girl will of think that way. 
Maybe she wasn't a slapped genuinely thought he was a decent bloke... When realised he was only after one thing legged it lol
As bella said it's her choice to change her mind  that's what women do.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well next time im out with a girl, im going to take her shopping somewhere expensive, show her my credit card and tell her to get what she wants.... when we get to the till. im going to tell her ive changed my mind and make her put it all back.

lets see if she likes the disapointment. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> the answer is .......
> 
> it's a girls prerogative to change her mind!!!!
> 
> ...


what's prerogative mean?


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Of course she can change her mind and of course some girls are slappers and some arnt.

Thats not really the underlying point here though. The point is if on a night out like this a girl goes back to a blokes house (or the other way around) its for sex and to think anything different is silly.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fred said:


> I hate it when people try make out its just blokes that usually only want sex. Women are just as bad


Welcome to Slagsville then! :lol:

Asking someone back to yours, and them agreeing doesn't make for a binding contract. :roll:


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when people try make out its just blokes that usually only want sex. Women are just as bad
> ...


I don't think anybody ever said it did.

Not sure if your trying to take some sort of moral high ground here but are you saying sleeping with loads of people is wrong?

If so that will make for an interesting conversation because I think the total opposite.

When young you should do as many people as you can get your hands on then you know what you want in life and what it actually means to love somebody etc.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Fred said:


> Of course she can change her mind and of course some girls are slappers and some arnt.
> 
> Thats not really the underlying point here though. The point is if on a night out like this a girl goes back to a blokes house (or the other way around) its for sex and to think anything different is silly.


It does all depend on how the guy was acting tho and how he asked her. 
And I would just like to say **cough cough** typical man! Only wanting sex from random girls he knows nothing about... Then getting stressy when he didn't get his willy wet!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Fred said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fred said:
> ...


Only a guy would say that! Lol makes me laugh and i take it you are not in any kind of relationship!?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fred said:


> Not sure if your trying to take some sort of moral high ground here but are you saying sleeping with loads of people is wrong?


I woudln't be impressed with any woman who had slept with a lot of people, and I doubt many decent women would be impressed with a bloke who had put himself around either. Once a player, always a player.



Fred said:


> When young you should do as many people as you can get your hands on then you know what you want in life and what it actually means to love somebody etc.


Classic. What does "doing" as many people as you can tell you about either of those when no love is involved? :lol: :roll:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok Guys and Gals, 
if you could all hang fire for a few minutes, I have just sent Dr Ruth a PM, and hopefully she will be able to supply you with a definitive answer to this age old quandry.Failing that, I believe that Jeremy Kyle has an opening on his wednesday show.
:lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > Of course she can change her mind and of course some girls are slappers and some arnt.
> ...


id disagree... if your snogging someone in a bar and they ask you back to theres.. it doesnt matter how they ask.. its obvious what they have in mind.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet he whipped it out and laid it on a plate for her and she saw the size of it and thought 'not big enough, sod this for a game of soilders I'm going to steal his hoodie for wasting my time' :lol:  .

Tell your friend he should be more entising and persuasive and have a good supply of ann summers toys in his bottom draw to invite a girl into bed more, that might work  :wink: .

What a bitch though giving him a fake number and stealing his hoodie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I bet he whipped it out and laid it on a plate for her and she saw the size of it and thought 'not big enough, sod this for a game of soilders I'm going to steal his hoodie for wasting my time' :lol:  .


you sound like your speaking from experiance here.. :lol:



Dotti said:


> Tell your friend he should be more entising and persuasive and have a good supply of ann summers toys in his bottom draw to invite a girl into bed more, that might work  :wink: .


are you really suggesting guys should whip some toys out on the first meeting?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I bet he whipped it out and laid it on a plate for her and she saw the size of it and thought 'not big enough, sod this for a game of soilders I'm going to steal his hoodie for wasting my time' :lol:  .
> ...


I think I'm old enough to be experienced and yes blokes really do get their toys out and expect a good blow job! Actually I take back the ann summer toys thing as all men only ever want a blow job! I guess some are easily pleased! :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i prefer to be giving the oral more than receiving, maybe ive just had some crap blow jobs.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> i prefer to be giving the oral more than receiving, maybe ive just had some crap blow jobs.


I guess technique comes with age :wink: giving and taking should be a mutual thing  :wink: . As for your friend though I'm sure there will be other women he will take back to his pad for a bit more fun if done safely 8) he should keep his guard though as his home is is security and he wouldn't want women coming back knocking on his door wanting to boil their bunnies in his saucepans :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

hes a student so moves flat quite a lot. hes already had a fair share of bunny boilers. its all good tho, its always funny when it happens to someone else


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

alun said:


> hes a student so moves flat quite a lot. hes already had a fair share of bunny boilers. its all good tho, its always funny when it happens to someone else


There's your answer on the hoodie, she's a student! All the girls at uni always tried to steal a trophy when I was at uni, especially if we were on the rugby team - they wanted to wear our rugby hoodie to earn their slag stripes or something! No joke!

On the other topic, a bloke shouldn't expect sex, if I took a girl back and had a bit of fun but no sex I'd be more than happy and respect her more, then maybe on the 3rd night back we'd go past fun and onto the sex... If a girl slept with me straight away then I'd never speak to her again, if I had to earn it then I'd male more effort and be more keen.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

It sounds like a case of the sexless inkeeper.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Tell your mate he should be practising safe sex and not letting them know where he lives :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> It sounds like a case of the sexless inkeeper.


whats that?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

alun said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like a case of the sexless inkeeper.
> ...


'Twas the night before New Years
and the weather grew mean
It was three in the morning
and I was stranded in Queens!

The tavern grew empty
the gaslights grew dim
the horse-drawn carriages
were all but snowed in.

Last call was approaching
and my fortunes looked bleak
then I turned to my left
and stifled a shriek.

She had a peach fuzz beard
and weighed sixteen stone
She gobbled up hot wings
and swallowed the bones.

I muffled a scream
and threw up in my mouth
I asked, "where do you live?"
and she said, "one block south."

I swallowed my pride
and six shots of whiskey
and prayed to the gods
that she wasn't too frisky

Back in her cave
She prepared us a snack
'neath her mighty hooves
the floorboards did crack.

But when she returned
she found a sound sleeper
and thus she became
the sexless innkeeper.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > Fictorious said:
> ...


wtf??? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fictorious said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > Fictorious said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Basically someone who say a girl would play along with giving all the signs, come back to theirs and stay the night without offering anything then leave the next day.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Fred said:


> When young you should do as many people as you can get your hands on then you know what you want in life and what it actually means to love somebody etc.


Wow.

What a lovely comment.

Really helps you decide what you want in life that doesn't it.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I agree with the original point, if you are invited back at 2am then you should know what to expect, I Doubt the guy wanted to play jenga.
It sounds like something went wrong, maybe she saw his warhammer collection or he had a signed take that poster on his wall.
Guys do have a tendency to leave little vital bits of info out in these scenarios, I had a mate who took his girlfriend away for a weekend so they could has sex for the first time, when he got back he told me she wouldn't do it. I later found out he couldnt rise to the occasion  So maybe like dotti said, he whipped it out and she wernt impressed :lol: 
Although some girls are complete cock teasers so in reality there is no fair answer.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

One word rohypnhol

Only joking never bring them always go to theirs. Sometimes they have nice clothes too


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never presume they are 'up for it' :lol:

Had another first date last night, she came back to mine for a genuine coffee


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Never presume they are 'up for it' :lol:
> 
> Had another first date last night, she came back to mine for a genuine coffee


SEEE coffee 
coffee isnt alway code for sex


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Never presume they are 'up for it' :lol:
> 
> Had another first date last night, she came back to mine for a genuine coffee :wink:


Fixed that for you Robb :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Never presume they are 'up for it' :lol:
> 
> Had another first date last night, she came back to mine for a genuine coffee


Do you give her a second cup? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


car thief then...........999 cops this crazy woman came back went mental and stole my car!!!!!

either way you look at it, woman comes back after club pub or whatever...........YOU CANNOT TRUST HER.
always a chance she would could shout rape or just be a bunny boiler and if that easy has prob been through half the town HER OFF.
decent woman will arrange to see you in a few days to talk and maybe take it further.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Never presume they are 'up for it' :lol:
> ...


yep but wiv real juice if she isnt into moo juice lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Never presume they are 'up for it' :lol:
> ...


Had about three I think, and she wanted to see me again tonight so I must be a demon at making it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Oh c'mon you old tease stop pussy footing about and get down to business you know you want to :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


shes probs posting over on the corsa forum now...


> met this guy last night at my local macy d's car park, he had a tt, i think his name was trubo or timbo or something, went back to his and all he was interested in was coffee... whats wrong with me?? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Now Roberta, you know you attract the nutters - be careful this time :roll: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the " nutters " can be quite fun sometimes !!!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> the " nutters " can be quite fun sometimes !!!


haha nutters,got to listen to this one,comes home from pub mon morning gets into bed.next thing im getting woken up by the door going nuts  .answers door to find an ex who we shall call "jen"(incase garvie or grahams reading) so i get her in and ask wots going on.well......iv never took as much abuse in my life,shes pissed and giving it to me both barrels.then walks to my bedroom strips off and jumps in my bed and tells me to sleep on the couch  .still cant get my head around it.needless to say she wasnt there wen i got up,think she was a bit embaressed.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > the " nutters " can be quite fun sometimes !!!
> ...


wul,,,, theres nutters and then there are Fifers !!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer to be giving the oral more than receiving, maybe ive just had some crap blow jobs.
> ...


technique??? foot woman u got an A+ i assume lol.................agree though i prefer to give than receive. then once i have finished i just get let down by woman that dont feel they should please also. (tight fooking cows)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


smoooothe bast................bird comin round and sat on here lol. did you find the valve buy the way???? max 1 bar pressure


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I was playing hard to get so saw her last night instead... hence no posts from me :wink:

Oh and the valve was in the weirdest place :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> I was playing hard to get so saw her last night instead... hence no posts from me :wink:
> 
> Oh and the valve was in the weirdest place :lol:


LOL! Did you make her more cups of coffee?  :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> why would a bloke want to be disrespectful and want to take advantage of a drunk female?
> 
> but females who just put it out are the ones to likely to come back in 9 months with a present
> 
> personally I would NOT lower my standards and go back to some males house just for sex.


I would for £10/hoodie.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

and a quick update... its been a cpl of weeks now and the thiefing skank still hasnt returned the hoodie.. :lol:

almost time for another night out.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

alun said:


> and a quick update... its been a cpl of weeks now and the thiefing skank still hasnt returned the hoodie.. :lol:
> 
> almost time for another night out.


Ever thought skank could be tanked up with diseases! That no durex will save you.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > and a quick update... its been a cpl of weeks now and the thiefing skank still hasnt returned the hoodie.. :lol:
> ...


if everyone thought like that, we would all be virgins :lol: life would be boring if you didnt take some risks.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > alun said:
> ...


Ahh, so this is why men like to recieve and not give esp when it comes to BJ's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> Ahh, so this is why men like to recieve and not give esp when it comes to BJ's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i wouldnt know ive never gave a bj. :lol: and never intend too either.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

alun said:


> > Ahh, so this is why men like to recieve and not give esp when it comes to BJ's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> i wouldnt know ive never gave a bj. :lol: and never intend too either.


That's not what your boyfriend told me!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

alun said:


> and a quick update... its been a cpl of weeks now and the thiefing skank still hasnt returned the hoodie.. :lol:
> 
> almost time for another night out.


I'm telling you mate it's a uni thing, girl I lived with had about 7 hoodies, most of them I stole back as I knew the guys she'd pinched them off! She was a scouser though! :lol: :lol:

I bet the girl is in a sports team - hoodies are like trophies or something, honestly some proper slags in uni nowadays!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > > Ahh, so this is why men like to recieve and not give esp when it comes to BJ's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


your dad is such a liar :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

richieshore said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > and a quick update... its been a cpl of weeks now and the thiefing skank still hasnt returned the hoodie.. :lol:
> ...


scouser.... see that was the problem, nowt to do with trophys.. its just the natural way for scousers. :lol:

seriously tho. your probs right.. he was on the hockey team and i think he now plays american footie, so its probs that.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just don't show the uni girlies yr hoodies by the sounds of it :lol: or whilst they are lying back thinking ' get on with it this now becoming a chore' whilst having sex they are checking our your hoodies hung up and slung around the floor to nick in lou of some cream pie so to speak  greedy mares wanting their cake and eating it with men and hoodies :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> whilst they are lying back thinking ' get on with it this now becoming a chore' whilst having sex they are checking our your hoodies hung up


i always wondered what girls were thinking whilst im at it...thanks dotti


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

alun said:


> > whilst they are lying back thinking ' get on with it this now becoming a chore' whilst having sex they are checking our your hoodies hung up
> >
> > I can imagine it now. Oh look at that hoodie I wonder what size that is?! Holy Hell there is a lava lamp I gotta find a way to nick that too!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ooopps sorry :lol:


----------

